# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل ورد نهي عن لبس الخاتم في إحدى الأصابع للمرأة ؟

## عبدالله

هل ورد نهي عن لبس الخاتم في إحدى الأصابع للمرأة ؟
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الغُندر

الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة      حتى يأتي صارف  الإباحة 


هذه قاعدة  ستفيدك  كثيرا ان شاء الله .

----------


## عبدالله

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
ورد نهي للرجال في بعض الأصابع ( كالسبابة والوسطى )
فهل الحكم خاص لهم ؟

----------


## عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## البادع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي مُوسَى قَال : سَمِعْتُ عَلِيًّا رضي الله عنه يَقُولُ : نَهَانِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنِ الْقَسِّيِّ ، وَالْمِيثَرَةِ الْحَمْرَاءِ ، وَأَنْ أَلْبَسَ خَاتَمِي فِي هَذِهِ وَفِي هَذِهِ ، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى السَّبَّابَةِ وَالْوُسْطَى " [ أخرجه الترمذي وقَالَ : حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ ] .
وعَنْ أَبِي بُرْدَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ عَلِيٌّ : نَهَانِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ أَتَخَتَّمَ فِي إِصْبَعِي هَذِهِ أَوْ هَذِهِ ، قَالَ : فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَى الْوُسْطَى وَالَّتِي تَلِيهَا " [ أخرجه مسلم ] .
قال النووي رحمه الله : " والكراهة للنزاهة " [ شرح النووي 14 / 298 ] .
والأظهر أنه لا يكره لبس الخاتم في البنصر والإبهام ، لعدم ورود نص يدل على التحريم أو الكراهة ، فبقي الأمر على الإباحة ، لأن ما سكت عنه الشرع فهو من قبيل المباح . [ الموسوعة الفقهية 11 / 27 ] .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

للاستزادة
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

هذه بعض الفتاوى في لبس الخاتم في الوسطى و السبابة للمرأة

-فتوى الشيخ بن باز(موقع الشيخ)
ما حكم لبس الخاتم في السبابة اليمنى واليسرى بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة؟


لا أعلم بهذا شيئا، فلا أعلم في هذا بأسا، فالمرأة تلبس خواتم في جميع أصابعها, والرجل يلبس في الخنصر والبنصر كما كان النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- في الخنصر أو البنصر؛ لأن المرأة التختم من زينتها ومن حليها, وأما الرجل فلا بأس أن يلبس الخاتم في خنصره أو بنصره لما جاء من الأدلة في ذلك. 


-فتوى الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد(الإسلام سؤال و جواب)
أرغب في سؤالكم حول موضوع لبس الخاتم للنساء ، يقال بأن لبس المرأة للخاتم في أصبعها السبابة أو الابهام يعتبر تشبهاً بالكفار أرجو توضيح ذلك لنا .


الحمد لله
المرأة لها أن تتختم في أصابع يديها كلها ، قال الإمام النووي رحمه الله : " أجمع المسلمون على أن السنة جعل خاتم الرجل في الخنصر ، وأما المرأة فلها التختم في الأصابع كلها " أ.هـ شرح النووي على مسلم ، وعون المعبود 11/286 . والله أعلم .

-فتوى الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين شفاه الله (موقع الشيخ)
السؤال س: هل لبس الذهب في الأصابع كلها بالنسبة للمرأة جائز مع الدليل ؟ وقد ورد في سنن أبي داود النهي عن لبس الخاتم في السبابة أو الوسطى (شك الراوي) فهل هذا النهي صحيح، وهل يعم النهي حتى النساء؟  
الاجابـــة 
هذا السؤال له إجابة مُشابهة وهي: ـ 


س: ما حكم لبس الخاتم سواء من ذهب أو غيره في الإبهام والسبابة؟ 


لبس الخواتيم للنساء مباح في جميع أصابع اليد وأما في حق الرجال فيلبس الخاتم للحاجة ويجعل في الخنصر والبنصر سواء في اليد اليمنى أو اليد اليسرى وسواء كتب عليه اسم صاحبه ليختم به كتبه أو لم يكتب عليه ولا يجوز للرجال لبس الذهب ونحوه ولا وضعه في الإبهام ولا في السبابة والله أعلم. 

-فتوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين(موقع الشيخ)
السؤال: بارك الله فيكم السائلة م. د. تقول ما حكم لبس الخاتم في السبابة اليمنى واليسرى بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة  
   الجواب 

الشيخ: الخاتم يلبس في الخنصر وفي البنصر وفي الوسطى هذا هو الأكمل والأفضل سواءٌ بالنسبة للرجل أو للرجل والمرأة لكن لو جرت العادة بأن المرأة تتحلى بالخواتم في أصابعها الخمسة فلا حرج في ذلك. انتهى


قلت (أبو معاذ)المعلوم أن النساء شقائق الرجال,و كل ما أمر به الرجل أو نهي عنه فهو للمرأة كذلك و لا يختص أحدهما عن الآخر بحكم إلا بدليل,لكن هناك بعض التساؤلات في هذا الأمر

هل هناك إجماع ثابت في المسألة؟

و من قال بالتحريم أو الكراهة للمرأة؟



أبو معاذ.

----------


## عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من فضله على هذا التوضيح 

وأردت أن أعرف هل من العلماء من قال بحرمة لبس الخاتم في الوسطى للمرأة وعلى ماذا يستدلون في ذلك ؟؟؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم لمايحب ويرضى

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكم الله خيرًا وبارك فيكم ..

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وعَنْ أَبِي بُرْدَةَ قَالَ : قَالَ عَلِيٌّ : نَهَانِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ أَتَخَتَّمَ فِي إِصْبَعِي هَذِهِ أَوْ هَذِهِ ، قَالَ : فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَى الْوُسْطَى وَالَّتِي تَلِيهَا " [ أخرجه مسلم ] .
> .


 هذا الحديث : ظاهره تحريم لبس الخاتم في السبابة والوسطى للرجال والنساء على السواء ! 
فيلزم من يبيح ذلك للنساء : أن يصرف هذا النهي من التحريم إلى الإباحة ! وهذا مرام دونه حَدَدٌ ! 
ودعوى الاجماع على إباحة ذلك للنساء : هي دعوة غير مسموعة أصلا ! ولو كان القائل بها : فلان وفلان ؟
وكيف يكون ثمة إجماع : مع وجود هذا النص الصريح الصحيح بالتحريم في تلكم القضية ؟

----------


## أبو حمزة مأمون السوري

جاء في غذاء الألباب :
وقال في الإنصاف : أكثر الأصحاب لم يقيدوا الكراهة في اللبس بالسبابة والوسطى بالرجل بل أطلقوا . 

قال الحافظ ابن رجب في كتابه : وذكر بعض الأصحاب أن ذلك خاص بالرجال . انتهى . 

ولم يقيده صاحب الإقناع والمنتهى والغاية وغيرهم . 

والقيد أصوب ، والله أعلم .

----------

